
ZFS officially coming to Ubuntu 16.04 - bcantrill
https://twitter.com/Stephenitis/status/697560639657680896
======
melted
I thought the license was incompatible? Also, what does this mean for BTRFS?

~~~
ferrari8608
The license does not allow for ZFS to be included in the kernel. It runs in
user space.

~~~
cballard
I don't know much about Linux kernel architecture, but could it be a separate
binary loaded at runtime by the kernel, so that it's not actually part of the
kernel?

~~~
melted
That's how [http://zfsonlinux.org/](http://zfsonlinux.org/) approaches it.
Maybe Ubuntu will just package it in the standard distro. That'd be a bit
underwhelming if that's what it is. From what little I know about ZFS, its
designers basically thought that traditional layering of how storage is
approached in UNIX didn't make sense, so they re-did much of it from scratch.
As a result, ZFS doesn't really natively fit as a pluggable filesystem.

------
abrookewood
Details please ...

~~~
abrookewood
Assuming I can reply to my own post? Anyway, I dug up comments from a Gentoo
Developer and ZFS On Linux contributor, Richard Yaoon Phoronix: "Michael's
prediction that 15.10 will use a DKMS package is likely correct ... there is
no legal issue preventing the sources from being combined because neither the
CDDL nor the GPL place restrictions on aggregations of source code, which is
what putting ZFS into the same tree as Linux would be. Binary modules built
from such a tree could be distributed with the kernel's GPL modules under what
the GPL considers to be an aggregate"

[http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/general-
linux-...](http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/general-linux-open-
source/827623-ubuntu-is-planning-to-make-the-zfs-file-system-a-standard-
offering)

Edit: Some other details on Softpedia including a comment from a Canonical
developer. [http://news.softpedia.com/news/zfs-file-system-for-
ubuntu-16...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/zfs-file-system-for-
ubuntu-16-04-lts-is-90-ready-498166.shtml)

